

Early music training prevents loss of listening skills later in life - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/02/03/early-music-training-prevents-loss-of-listening-skills-later-in-life/

======
chubot
Correlation isn't causation, and 20 people is a tiny study.

I imagine people with early musical training are wealthier on average, and
wealthier people are healthier.

I'd like this to be true since I've played music for 30 years, but this is
junky headline science.

~~~
johnloeber
On another note: bad statistical inference seems to be more common in articles
with clickbait headlines.

